
New Tools for OCF Discovery and Device Onboarding - yresnob
https://www.neustar.biz/blog/neustar-iot-releases-new-tools-for-ocf-discovery-and-device-onboarding
======
yresnob
OCF is Interesting, I was at CES and there were so many stupid one off
consumer IoT platforms there and then the OCF had a huge area and some cool
demos showing some cool interoperability with a wide range of devices using a
unified data model and api.

[https://openconnectivity.org/resources/specifications](https://openconnectivity.org/resources/specifications)

------
autognosis
OCF is meeting this week in Las Vegas to hammer out some more security
ambiguities. But it's looking better and better.

